# Atlantic Puffins



## -Oy- (Jul 4, 2022)

Puffins last week at Bempton Cliffs near Bridlington, Yorkshire.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 4, 2022)

So lovely, It would be wonderful to see them in person. I thought I had read or seen something about people hunting or catching them, is that true?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)

I love these birds.  Years ago, I saw a Swedish chef Magnus Nilsson climb up cliffs with others to capture one on TV. I changed the channel.

Your pics are beautiful.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 4, 2022)

Blessed said:


> So lovely, It would be wonderful to see them in person. I thought I had read or seen something about people hunting or catching them, is that true?


I know that Icelandic Restaurants serve them.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 4, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> I know that Icelandic Restaurants serve them.


That is horrible.  I would think they would be protected from hunters.  I always took them to be rare.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 4, 2022)

They had these in Alaska when I was there, but I never got to see one!
I have a "no puffin" sticker in my gallery though.  That means "No smoking".
They are adorable!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2022)

I hate that these beautiful birds are killed and eaten. It would be awful if they became extinct. 
These photos are remarkable @-Oy-


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 5, 2022)

Excellent pics as always.   In Shetland, puffins  are known as "Tammie Norries".


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 5, 2022)

I’ve seen them off the coast of Maine on the cliffs there. I adore them. They have little boat trips to see them, but don’t go close enough to disrupt them in any way.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 5, 2022)

I envy you, never seen one in the wild.

Once when I lived in Florida a few were somehow blown down.  It was a big deal, people drove hundreds of miles to see them, I should have.  They did not last long in our heat.


----------

